# What color should I base Kairos Fateweaver?



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I am base painting all my Tzeentch and Slaanesh Daemons white (for bright colors) and all of Khorne and Nurgle Daemons black (for darker colors). If Fateweaver were a normal LoC I would base coat him in white but he is old and wizened. Should I base coat him black or white?
































:victory:


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

errr, what color scheme are you going with? I'd proabably base with white, paint whatever I was going to, then for the "aging" I'd hit him with a bunch of different dark washes before highlighting.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

White as in snow? Black as in tarmac? What colour is Big Bird going to be? Sorry, but it's hard to help without a little more detail...

:king:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

All of my Tzeentch daemons are going to be brightly colored. Mainly in blues. Slaanesh is going to be in purples, Khorne in reds and Nurgles in greens. Staying with the colors most associated to each god. The Fateweaver will be in blues and golds.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

In that case, black.


----------

